# West Bend WI. - West Bend WI. 2500HD Silverado wired for western 3 plug



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)

Pictures in the link below. Call or text 262-689-6677.

2007 Chevy Silverado 2500HD crew cab. Was used as a person vehicle and to plow my driveway. Plow not included , but is ready for a Western 3 plug straight blade ultramount snowplow. Just add plow, controller, mounting adaptors and you have a money maker for this winter. New tires last year. Rebuilt transmission 3 years ago. Starts in the cold of a polar vortex with no problem. I got a new truck and no longer need to keep this one around. 6.0 gas engine with 239,000 miles.
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/994144744290293/


----------



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)

Price lowered to $9000 OBO.


----------



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)

Lowered again $8,600


----------

